
PSA: Do Not Use the New Prime Number for RSA Encryption - aburan28
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/roots-of-unity/psa-do-not-use-the-new-prime-number-for-rsa-encryption/
======
cyphar
This is a copy of my comment from the other posting of this article:

What a pointless article. Not only doesn't it get into the interesting side-
effects of choosing Mersenne primes as your private key (which is actually
interesting, as the bit pattern of a*b is very apparent when you multiple two
Mersenne primes). The whole thing is just talking about "don't use this shiny
new prime because people will notice that you have very long public keys". It
glosses over how key generation actually works, and I really don't understand
why the author felt like wasting people's time with such lack of content.

------
ikeboy
"Don't do something that literally no one was going to do, so I can show off
my math knowledge" is more like it.

